# Partition verstecken bzw. ausblenden XP u. Vista



## Xenomorph (24. November 2008)

Hi,
ist es möglich unter Windows eine Partition auszublenden? Also so das sie zb. im Arbeitsplatz und Explorer nicht mehr angezeigt wird in der Verwaltung jedoch schon.

mfg Xeno


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. November 2008)

Kurz und knapp... geht nicht

Edit:
Ob es mit Software von Drittanbietern funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen, hab da aber mal irgendwo etwas darüber gelesen.


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

alle partitionsmanager haben so eine funktion aber ich glaube eine freeware gibt es nicht


----------



## Spacerat (24. November 2008)

Möglich ist es, wieder SpaM_BoT's Aussage doch:

Laufwerke ausblenden
Da steht, was du wissen musst


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2008)

Was wohl auf der Partition drauf ist, dass er sie verstecken will..


----------



## Xenomorph (25. November 2008)

Die Partition ist 1 GiB groß und ist für die Windows XP Auslagerungsdatein, das soll die fragmentierung der Hauptpartition verhindern.

Woran manche leute so denken 

thx erstma, werd mir jetzt den link mal durchlesen


----------



## Spacerat (25. November 2008)

Ob das Teil dann überhaupt noch anwählbar ist für die Auslagerungsdatei, ist die andere Frage. Ausprobiert hab ich das nie *g*


----------



## Starwave (5. Januar 2009)

also die einfachste Lösung ist unter Computerverwaltung --> Datenträgerverwaltung den Laufwerksbuchstaben zu löschen ! 

Greetz


----------

